# diagnostic codes



## Einzee (Dec 13, 2004)

91 Stanza got 41. can someone post the defs. for all codes or post a site. PLEASE thank you!!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A code 41 is the Air Temp sensor which is located in the air box. This code usually comes up because the sensor connector becomes disconnected. 
Here is a link to a site which is in pdf format with all the codes;
http://www.tradervar.com/ToyotaHondaNissan Code Scanner CP9025_english.pdf
The code 41 definition is on page 73.

Troy


----------



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

*Great link! Any more?*

Thanks for the useful link! I have a 90 STANZA XE (KA24E), and since I don't have the Nissan svc manual, it's hard to get accurate (or any) info on my car. The Chilton & Haynes manuals are so vague for my particular model and yr, I don't know why they even include it! 

Got any more links to share? Thanks Troy.


----------

